

Adobe’s CEO Completely Refuses to Answer Questions About Unfair Pricing - MJR
http://gizmodo.com/5984191/adobes-ceo-completely-refuses-to-answer-questions-about-unfair-pricing

======
pla3rhat3r
This guy could run for Government. Pro-fessional!

